Ask HN: Why do I see LSD related news often in HN? - codetiger
======
thecupisblue
LSD has been consumed in hacker circles for decades, especially Silicon valley
- 60s and 70s were both time when LSD was widespread and software world
started heating up. And since hackers are intellectually curious, LSD is quite
an attractive drug. Pretty simple.

~~~
cpach
For anyone interested in exploring this history in depth, I can warmly
recommend Fred Turner’s book _From Counterculture to Cyberculture: Stewart
Brand, the Whole Earth Network, and the Rise of Digital Utopianism_. Very
interesting stuff.

~~~
DanBC
The Whole Earth stuff is fascinating. If you can get hold of the Catalogues
they're full of interesting details.

People may want to read The Cuckoo's Egg (Cliff Stoll) and The Eudaemonic Pie
(sometimes called The Newtonion Casino in other countries) to get the flavour
if this bit of history.

------
Normille
It's not really there. You're hallucinating.

------
okareaman
see: Silicon Valley microdosing LSD

